# Solved: Machine Check Exception Error



## ustacp (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a Toshiba Salelite P205D running Windows 7 64-bit. Have an AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2.00GHz processor. 2 GB of ram. ATI Radeon X1200 series graphics card. Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC.

When my computer goes into hibernation, sleep, or the screen saver comes on is when I have the issue. After starting it up after one of the three happens, it will completely freeze up. I have to do a hard shutdown to bring it back up. After it comes back up, it works great untill it does one of the above three things.

Some of the troubleshooting I did: I ran a memory test, which ran 21 passes and no errors. I udated the bios to the newest version. I do not overclock or anything like that. I have not made any bios changes or anything like that. I ran a HD diagostic.

Below is what my event viewer is showing. I never actually see a Blue Screen.


```
Warning: 

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 1

The details view of this entry contains further information.

Log Name: System
Source: WHEA-Logger
Event ID: 19
Level: Warning
User: LOCAL SERVICE
OpCode: Info
```


```
Error:

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Unknown Error
Processor ID: 1

The details view of this entry contains further information.

Log Name: System
Source: WHEA-Logger
Event ID: 18
Level: Error
User: LOCAL SERVICE
OpCode: Info
```
Any ideas of what may be causing this?


----------



## ustacp (Aug 14, 2004)

Update:
This is what is displayed by windows after you boot back up after the freeze.


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	FFFFFA80028CE748
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\032210-20872-01.dmp
  C:\Users\David\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-68406-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```


----------



## ustacp (Aug 14, 2004)

Not sure if this is going to help but this is what I got from Windows Debugging tools (WinDbg). Does this look like it is a processor issue or a driver issue? Thanks for the help!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\simmonsdm\Desktop\042410-42822-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a18000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c55e50
Debug session time: Sat Apr 24 17:36:11.532 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.467
Loading Kernel Symbols
.....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8002913748, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa8002913748, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`02fd56f0 fffff800`02cd2a89 : fffffa80`02913720 fffffa80`01755680 00000000`0000000e 00000000`00000001 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`02fd5c10 fffff800`02bb4547 : fffffa80`02913720 fffff800`02c2d5f8 fffffa80`01755680 00000002`00000005 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`02fd5c40 fffff800`02b1cb95 : fffff800`02c8f360 fffffa80`02b97868 fffffa80`02b97860 fffffa80`01755680 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`02fd5c80 fffff800`02a97161 : fffff880`01050e00 fffff800`02b1cb70 fffffa80`01755680 fffff8a0`00079ae0 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`02fd5cb0 fffff800`02d2d166 : 18190560`320405d0 fffffa80`01755680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`016c99e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`02fd5d40 fffff800`02a68486 : fffff880`009e6180 fffffa80`01755680 fffff880`009f0f40 8901e102`c888800c : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`02fd5d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02fd6000 fffff880`02fd0000 fffff880`02fd52c0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME: hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR__UNKNOWN_PRV

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR__UNKNOWN_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm hardware
start end module name
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list


----------

